# An Aquarist's new Best Friend Forever



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

I love mine.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

with that big tank, you really need 2( atleast) brute cans with wheels... they make water changes super easy I even install bulk heads in mine so I can just open a valve to drain them.


----------



## Chris Noto (Aug 10, 2005)

> I love mine.


Sucks water out of carpets pretty well, then?  Got a story you're not telling, Phil?


----------



## jmhart (Nov 13, 2007)

Come on Phil, man up and shell out the big bucks for what you REALLY need.


----------



## alan j t (Oct 22, 2008)

jmhart said:


> Come on Phil, man up and shell out the big bucks for what you REALLY need.


that link sent me a crap load of pop ups,and i have pop up blocker!!!


----------



## jmhart (Nov 13, 2007)

alan j t said:


> that link sent me a sh*t load of pop ups,and i have pop up blocker!!!


Link fixed, a lot less spammy.


----------

